# new port could not be created



## dresas

I have a Canon PIXMA IP5200R that did work on my network until I changed internetprovider. I had a ADSL modem with a built in router and a wireless accesspoint connected to it. Now I have a modem connected to a wireless router instead.
The problem is that I can install the printer and the accesspoint finds the printer and is able to communicate with it. Thouch during instalation I got the message: new port could not be created. The port used before was something like bnjc_..., but I can't find that port anymore.
I have used the Canon IJ network tool that comes with the printer but it does not find the printer and gives a message: A port is not installed. Install a port. But when I press "add a port", nothing happens.
I have been strugling with this for long now and i can't seem to find any real sollution to it.

I surely hope that someone out there knows anything to do!

//Andreas

P.S.
The printer works fine on a usb cable.
D.S.


----------



## Canchito

I have the same issue on a Cannon MP970. Did you ever get it resolved?


----------



## johnwill

This is a thread that's almost two years old, sure hope he fixed it by now!


----------



## texasjin

Although this is a two years thread, I met this problem just recently with my Canon MP620 and spent hours and hours without a clue. I hope my experience is useful so I registered an account to reply... Thanks Tech support.
I used wired connection, and I successfully installed the driver on three computers without problem. Just this laptop, when the installation almost finished, it popped up a window "new port could not be created". I uninstalled everything and did it again, same problem, then I uninstalled everything again, and cleared the regedit for anything contains canon, no luck.... The port is maybe occupied or wrongly associated.
My solution was: 
1) go to Start/Settings/Printers and Faxes
2) right click the Canon MP 620 Printer and choose property
3) go to the Ports page (From the top menu), and I found my Canon MP620 was assigned to port FILE: Print to File. This is wrong, it should be assigned to a Canon BJ Network port
4) Click <Add Port> button, and select "Canon BJNP Port" type, and then new port
5) The Canon MP 620 printer will be associated with this new port, automatically
6) Click OK

I was misled to investigate the network drive mapping, because the error happens just after I pick the network drive name. I disconnect the network drive a couple of times, use "net use Y /d" to clear the Y drive completely, choose a different drive name, blah blah, all lead to failure.

Some people reported that they did the following to fix the problem
1) go to Start/Run, type cmd to enter the command window
2) go to the Canon disk, D:\WIN\LAN\English
3) type cnmnpu to uninstall 
4) type setup to install again.
This method didn't work for me anyway.


----------



## redmondChris

Thanks, texasjin! I jut registered an account here to thank you, as your solution also worked with installing my Canon MP980 on a Vista PC.


----------



## lczenz

I have a Cannon mp620 that is brand new. I have gotten it to work wireless on my imac, but had to plug in the cable to get it to work when I boot it up with xp. My problem is my downstairs 64 bit shista home premium can see it but I get the same warnings. 'A port is not installed. Install a port' 'you do not have sufficient rights to perform this operation' and last but not least 'domain directory is not in service'. Been working on this for over a month and just get simple answers that do not work from Cannon.


----------



## LBSYDNEY

Thank you TEXASJIN:I have just installed my Canon Pixma MX850 printer with Vista Home Premium succesfully using your advice


----------



## lczenz

Thanks TEXASJIN


----------



## LBSYDNEY

Re: new port could not be created 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Although this is a two years thread, I met this problem just recently with my Canon MP620 and spent hours and hours without a clue. I hope my experience is useful so I registered an account to reply... Thanks Tech support.
I used wired connection, and I successfully installed the driver on three computers without problem. Just this laptop, when the installation almost finished, it popped up a window "new port could not be created". I uninstalled everything and did it again, same problem, then I uninstalled everything again, and cleared the regedit for anything contains canon, no luck.... The port is maybe occupied or wrongly associated.
My solution was: 
1) go to Start/Settings/Printers and Faxes
2) right click the Canon MP 620 Printer and choose property
3) go to the Ports page (From the top menu), and I found my Canon MP620 was assigned to port FILE: Print to File. This is wrong, it should be assigned to a Canon BJ Network port
4) Click <Add Port> button, and select "Canon BJNP Port" type, and then new port
5) The Canon MP 620 printer will be associated with this new port, automatically
6) Click OK

I was misled to investigate the network drive mapping, because the error happens just after I pick the network drive name. I disconnect the network drive a couple of times, use "net use Y /d" to clear the Y drive completely, choose a different drive name, blah blah, all lead to failure.

Some people reported that they did the following to fix the problem
1) go to Start/Run, type cmd to enter the command window
2) go to the Canon disk, D:\WIN\LAN\English
3) type cnmnpu to uninstall 
4) type setup to install again.
This method didn't work for me anyway. 

The above should be credited to TEXASJIN I just cut and pasted it for you


----------



## Solareagle19

The only reason I registered is to thank TEXASJIN. I really appreciate the help man, the instructions were perfect. I struggled for hours. Awesome patronage on your behalf!ray:


----------



## texasjin

Thank you guys for your sweet words. This is a live example that when you are helping others you are helping yourself too. I just bought a new machine with Vista home premium, and I met this problem again when I installed that printer. So happy to google out a solution that was written by myself  I knew I met this and solved it before and I was just blaming myself why I didn't written down somewhere ... I will definitely try my own solution tomorrow.


----------



## jherrjr

Thanks texasjin, great tip! Solved the same problem with my new MP980.


----------



## deehell

And this solved my MP620 issue too - thank you Texasjin. Cheers D


----------



## rln2020

Registered just to thank texasjin - your advice was accurate and extremely helpful! I installed a pixma mx860 but got it working, thanks to your posting.


----------



## jimmarst

Yes. Thank you very much for posting this solution. I ran into the same problem and spent several hours trying to solve it - with little help from Canon.

I ran into the "New port could not be created error" when trying to install wireless access to an MX860 from my Vista Home Premium SP2 laptop. Because of the install failure I couldn't use the scanner, softcopy fax, or access memory cards via my Windows laptop. I was able to print. 

The ports weren't installed properly and I couldn't use the printer or fax properties - ports to add the ports or select the right one.

To be clear, here is how I incorporated the other fix into a recovery procedure - 
1. Uninstall the drivers using Canon MX860 series – MP Drivers Uninstaller.
2. Run E:\win\LAN\English\cnmnpu.exe from the install CD. 
3. Uninstall the Canon software using Control Panel – Programs and Features.
4. Restart the Windows machine.
5. Rerun the printer setup.

So once again, thanks for sharing.

And by the way - I did pass this along to Canon technical support, so hopefully they will be better prepared to help the next poor soul that runs into this problem.


----------



## snefski

I just got a MX860 also. And yes, the same 'New port could not be created' message.

I tried the solutions but had no luck with it.
I uninstalled it, reinstalled it but always getting the 'new port...' message, it drives me crazy!!!


----------



## jimmarst

Hi snefski.

My prior posting describes my circumstances and what I did to recover. There isn't much more I can add. 

Please make sure you do the same 5 steps I did: 

1. Uninstall the drivers using Canon MX860 series – MP Drivers Uninstaller.
2. Run E:\win\LAN\English\cnmnpu.exe from the install CD. 
3. Uninstall the Canon software using Control Panel – Programs and Features.
4. Restart the Windows machine.
5. Rerun the printer setup.

Running cnmnpu.exe was the key one that uninstalled the ports and enabled them to be created again properly.

If this doesn't work for you - I would consider seeking help from Canon's Help Line. Don't let them blame it on Vista - this is a Canon install problem. Get their help in applying some version of the corrective procedure above.

Good luck!

Jim


----------



## tsaccamand

i hope someone can help me! I have a canan pixma mp560 and im having the same issue with the wireless setup with the error message "new port could not be created" I looked for the cnmnpu.exe file on the cd but the file doesn't exist on the mp560 cd so, can anyone help me please. thanks


----------



## chambertlo

@texasjin, I too only registered to say thank you for your help. You are amazing and your instructions were clear and easily accessed. Excellent work!ray:


----------



## melliferon

I've just sorted this problem in the MP 560 using the info in this thread, so a big thankyou to all who find the time to post your solutions - most of us would be lost without you. (Incidentally, the CNMNPU.EXE file is on the MP 560 CD, but the path is E:\win\Driver\LAN\CNMNPU.EXE)

Thanks again


----------



## jsgestalt

No offense to anyone, but Canon tech support would have answered this question in less than fifteen minutes for free.


----------



## Hellipops

"Jsgestalt" was just lucky!! I phoned Canon this morning and they had no idea what the problem was or how to fix it (including a senior techo adviser). I was looking online at the same time and told them TEXASJIN's solution. I walked through it with them ... and it worked. Canon techo said will keep for future reference (in case same thing happens in Windows 7). Way to go TEXASJIN.


----------



## jsgestalt

I'm not sure who you spoke to, but those instructions are standard Canon procedure, that is exactly what they should have told you do. Either way glad it got fixed.


----------



## jsgestalt

Also as a side note, Canon was closed today, like most tech support, what number did you call?


----------



## rockerusa

I recently purchased Canon Pixma MP560. 

I have a desktop connected to internet through USB network adapter [Zyxel]. 
I had the similar problem that others have mentioned in this forum. The printer driver never installs and gives an error - "new port could not be created. error: 0000". Interestingly the program detected the network printer, but failed to install the driver as you guys have explained. When it detects the printer it shows the IP and MAC address in the printer detection wizard. Note down the IP address if it detects. It is very useful in the method I described below. 

I solved this problem by doing the following method:
install the program on your computer using the installation CD provided. I believe only the driver is needed. But I tried to install the whole CD to avoid any other problems. You can delete additional soft wares later.

The desktop appearance is set to windows classic. The location of menus in Windows classic may be different compared to windows XP. So before you try to adopt this method change the appearance to Windows classic display. This will help you to follow exactly what I have mentioned below. 

To do this right click on the desktop, select properties, Appearance Tab, Select Windows and buttons Drop down menu to windows classic style. Now...


click start --> printers and faxes -->Add a printer available on the printer tasks on the left side of the window ... A wizard opens...click next
click radio button Local printer attached to this computer and deselect automatically detect and install my plug and player printer... Click Next
Click the radio button create a new port. choose "Standard/IP port" from the "Type of port" drop down menu...Click next
This opens another Wizard for TCP/IP printer port...Click next
Enter the IP Address [Note the IP address as I have mentioned earlier]. Enter port name as new port "Canon BJ network Port"...Click next
Under Device type click radio button for standard and choose canon network printer or others that matches your printer closely.
it will open a add printer wizard.
Select the manufacturer canon and under printers choose the right printer that you have installed on your computer....click next. follow the dialog box accordingly. It should install the driver perfectly.
Good luck to every one.


----------

